
All the data on all the trials, linked - HerpDerpLerp
http://opentrials.net/
======
HerpDerpLerp
Blurb from the website:

OpenTrials, a collaboration between Open Knowledge and Ben Goldacre (Senior
Clinical Research Fellow in the Centre for Evidence Based Medicine at the
University of Oxford), will aggregate information from a wide variety of
existing sources, and aims to provide a comprehensive picture of the data and
documents on all trials conducted on medicines and other treatments around the
world.

